# Northeastern Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Safety Officer*
Institution:
*Northeastern University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/29/2021

Application Due:
08/02/2021

Type:
Full-Time


*Safety Officer

About Northeastern:*
Founded in 1898, Northeastern is a global research university and the recognized leader in experience-driven lifelong learning. Our world-renowned experiential approach empowers our students, faculty, alumni, and partners to create impact far beyond the confines of discipline, degree, and campus.

Our locationsin Boston; Charlotte, North Carolina; London; Portland, Maine; San Francisco; Seattle; Silicon Valley; Toronto; Vancouver; and the Massachusetts communities of Burlington and Nahantare nodes in our growing global university system. Through this network, we expand opportunities for flexible, student-centered learning and collaborative, solutions-focused research.

Northeastern's comprehensive array of undergraduate and graduate programs in a variety of on-campus and online formatslead to degrees through the doctorate in nine colleges and schools. Among these, we offer more than 195 multi-discipline majors and degrees designed to prepare students for purposeful lives and careers.

*About the Opportunity:*
The Safety Officer within the College of Science (COS), Office of the Dean will have a primary role of establishing and communicating internal safety guidelines for College operations (labs, classrooms, offices) and monitor adherence and any risks to safety within the College. The Safety Officer will also be charged with acting as a resource for COS faculty, students, and staff: providing trainings and information to foster a culture of safe and sustainable operations.

*Responsibilities:*
Reporting to the Assistant Director for Space Planning and Safety, the Safety Officer will be charged with understanding the risks associated with College of Science operations - particularly research, and developing appropriate mechanisms to monitor risk mitigation and environmental health and lab safety throughout the College. Further, the Safety Officer will take all appropriate actions to halt, report, and address actions or conditions which may result in hazard to persons, property, or the environment. The Safety Officer will also be charged with leading proactive training and education programs on safety for College personnel, working in concert with the relevant university offices to ensure all faculty, staff, and students are current on their latest required trainings.

The Safety Officer will also be charged with monitoring and reporting long-term performance on compliance management, observance of safety protocols, and conditions of laboratories. The Safety Officer may also be asked to represent COS on related university teams or committees which look at safety and emergency responses. The Safety Officer may also be on call for campus emergency responders should situations emerge in COS labs or other spaces.

*Qualifications:*
Bachelor's degree in scientific discipline, related engineering discipline, or related safety field required, Master's degree preferred. A minimum of four years' experience in laboratory environments and/or similar applied research experience required. Strong familiarity with health and safety protocols including OSHA, EPA, NIH and other relevant guidelines for lab environments required.

Demonstrated knowledge of hazardous material storage, use, and waste principles. Familiarity with laboratory protocols using high risk chemicals, radioactive materials, radiation producing equipment, and biological materials. Demonstrated knowledge of common processes, equipment, and hazardous material properties found in a laboratory setting.

Further, a successful candidate will have strong communication skills and an understanding of a higher education environment, experience being diplomatic and direct as needed, and interest in working in a fast-paced environment while managing a varied workload.

Be medically qualified to wear respiratory protection and other personal protective equipment as well as lift to 50 pounds, and medically qualified to work in a variety of physical environments where hazardous materials or equipment are in storage or use. Job is physical in nature and employee needs to stand and/or move around throughout the majority of their shift.

*Preferred Qualifications:

Salary Grade:*
11

*Additional Information:

To apply, visit https://careers.pageuppeople.com/879/cw/en-us/job/506179*

jeid-89e28ddac552244ea509df23095acdce









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Northeastern University

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/2238577


----------

